# ND PREDICTION



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

When do u guys think the majority of the birds will arrive in central ND..good hunting..
BigHunter :sniper:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

two-three weeks at the earliest


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Depends on the forecast. It's going to cool down which will slow the migration by the end of the week....at least, according to the NWS.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Early April is the weather forecast is correct.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It is simply amazing that we can melt snow as fast as we are with complete snow cover. It continues to be in the 50's during the day and last night the low was 44 and this is with complete snow cover. Must be global warming? I did not say that! And parts of the Dakota's were as warm as Miami and this is the first couple weeks of March!


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

yea its always liek this for liek a week or so and then it will get cold and crappy again im sure..i hope not i wanna kill some snows...good luck BigHunter


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

THERES SOBS CLOSE TO ABERDEEN AS OF TODAY SO THEY WILL BE IN ND IN A COUPLE DAYS IF THEY ARE'NT ALREADY


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

This weekend if it stays nice :beer:


----------



## jordanpratt (Feb 28, 2006)

well guys they are on there way up there im in huron SD and im going out in the morning so give it a nother wekk and they will be there


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

It's really hard to say march is a funky month a lot of things could happen in the next week or two. Despite the fields in the Northern part of the state being open I think the cool down over then next few days and possibly the middle of next week will hold them off for a bit. I would look for the migration to probably move into the Oakes area about the end of next week and the Northern part of the state within a few days of that, baring a spring storm.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

I dont see any cool down.50s all next week :beer:


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like a winter storm is shaping up over northern ND over the next few days should dump quite a few inches of snow and help the snowline stay along US 2. Saw a user's post from Manitoba indicating Winter Storm Warnings in Canada. Good news for us!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1 to 3 inches here tonight and tomorrow....not much....with temps expected in the mid 40's by Sat.....it won't last long.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Better than no snow Ken - think positive.


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

its snowing right now, but its supposed to slow up.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Only received 1-2 inches....lots of wind.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

i will not be able to get to nd till the 5th of april.do u think there will at least be a good number of juvies around the or do u think they all will be gone. i was there around the 1st of april last to yrs. and it was perfect for nothern nd. Just wondering?


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

TOWNER-BENSON-RAMSEY-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CANDO...MADDOCK...LEEDS...DEVILS LAKE
924 AM CDT THU MAR 15 2007

...HEAVY SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM CDT THIS AFTERNOON...

.REST OF TODAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY. SNOW LIKELY LATE IN THE MORNING...
THEN CHANCE OF SNOW EARLY IN THE AFTERNOON. NEW SNOW ACCUMULATION
AROUND 2 INCHES. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION 6 TO 8 INCHES. HIGHS 20
TO 25.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's a few snows in ND, but nothing to get excited about.

I would still hold off until the following weekend or drive 100 miles into SD.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

We'll be lucky if the main migration is here by the first. It will only take a few warm days to get them moving though


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

So does anyone think that the first weekend in April will be too late to get some shooting in looking at heading up to the DL area and west of there? I see that there is still a bit of snow on the ground in DL so I am just curious what everyone thinks. PC do you have any thoughts on the subject, buckseye, Ken W, Chris H. anyone with any perception on this matter would be very greatful for any thoughts on the matter.

Thanks JD


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes I have lots of thoughts but if I posted them I surely would be banned so I keep them to myself.

But one thought I will share is snow geese are snow geese. They will do what they want to do. Conditions are right for them to be right here in my back yard but they are not. I figured out my first spring here to stop trying to figure them out. I just wait till I see them and I roll with it. Its a waste of time trying to figure out when they will show.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Exactly right.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

JD....we are at a40-50% snow cover here right now.With more as you go east of here.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

PC, Ken W, & TB Thanks for the responses I guess that I will just have to gamble a little bit and hope that they are still some where south of canada by the time I can make it up there too try and shoot at them. Hey PC or Ken if you two aren't busy around that time maybe we can hook up and see about shooting a few of them. I really appreciate your responses guys's.

Thanks JD


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

what i think is that the first weekend in april is gonna be a good time...i live down in wahpeton and hunt down by the teawauken refuge and the big flocks haven't even arrived here yet....there still about 50-75 miles south of the border and behind them are the juvies...i have ppl comin up this weekend and the weekend after that which is the last weekend in march to shoot em up...i think your heading up there at the right time if they don't fly night and day and go right on through...


----------

